

Common regrets of the dying - lazyeye
http://www.theage.com.au/lifestyle/life/common-regrets-of-the-dying-20120716-224y2.html

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1570865>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1643239> <\- This has the most coments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2603369>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2604180>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2615886>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2617705>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2624341>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2743768>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3290059>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3306688>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3331535>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3398988>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3542280>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3629787>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3646379>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3816422>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4174746>

There are more, but in doing the due diligence to make sure my references were
correct I got this message:

    
    
        We've temporarily limited requests for old items.
    

Never seen that one before. I've made a submission about it and my concerns
here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4250303>

~~~
benjaminwootton
Good point, well made.

